

Lessons Learned Building the Raspberry Pi Dramble - geerlingguy
https://servercheck.in/blog/lessons-learned-building-raspberry-pi-dramble

======
geerlingguy
Short summary:

    
    
      - Constraints give more clarity to the decisionmaking process
      - Small problems are magnified—and easier to analyze
      - The network is *never* reliable
      - Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong
      - Cheap/free servers free you to have fun and experiment
      - Building hardware is fun

